# Fs: Dual sponge filter $6 BRAND NEW



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

*1x Brand new, never used dual sponge filter = $6*
2 for $10
Each sponge measures Length 3" x 1.75" diameter
You can hook it up to an aquaclear mini(20)/150(30)/200(50) hob filters so it won't suck up smaller fishes or frys or shrimps. Great for shrimps!!!
or you can hook it up to an airpump!

Please PM me if interested!
Thanks!!!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

We'll take these! When are you free tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

PM'ed you!
Thanks MOLOTO


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

still available!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

These will not fit directly onto the ac70(300) or the ac110(500)


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt........


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Ttt.......


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

what part of van are you in?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

NODES said:


> what part of van are you in?


Pm'ed you...


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

still got some left


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

What is your address?


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> What is your address?


pm'ed you!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt.......


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

PM Sent if still available


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

If Bamboo has sold his you can buy one brand new at Island Pets Unlimited for $9.99 taxes included


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

All pm replied!
Thanks!!!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

still available


----------

